# Favorite Goggles & Lens Type??



## SnowboarderHQ (Jan 2, 2012)

What are your most favorite goggles. I've been looking for some Electric or Anon goggles since I want the super huge lens. I want a good all around lens for both Blue Bid and Grey Bird days so I am thinking an Amber color. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I ride with a clear yellow lens at all times. Works on bright days, flat light days and at night. I tried going with the huge lens in the EG2 but it just pinched my nose shut. The Dragon APX look pretty sweet. I am thinking that they wouldn't pinch as much since they don't use a rigid frame.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Favorite goggle: VZ Fishbowls - insane peripheral vision, like not wearing goggles at all
Favorite lens: Smith Sensor Mirror - best all around lens I've used. A little light for full on bluebird days, but great for flat light conditions. Amazing detail.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I second the VZ Fishbowls.

I have the John Jacksons, and the firechome lense is even good in low light conditions. Plus they look awesome


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

There are always deals online, there is no reason not to have a sunny day pair and cloudy day pair.

OR get those new Oakleys with easy removable lenses. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Smith I/Os are the shit. Change lens'(comes with two) in 30 seconds.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> Smith I/Os are the shit. Change lens'(comes with two) in 30 seconds.


more like 10seconds.. and the smith sensors are good on any conditions

My favorite fitting ones are Von Zippers.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

earl_je said:


> more like 10seconds.. and the smith sensors are good on any conditions
> 
> My favorite fitting ones are Von Zippers.


I take the extra 20 seconds to avoid fingerprints on my lens :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rarely get a bluebird here, smith blue sensor mirror are the standard for flat, fog, rain, puke, overcast in pnw


----------



## SnowboarderHQ (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the insight! I ended up going with these, the Anon Comrade Bob:









Just picked them up and have to say that they are dope! I had heard about the Electric EG2 pinching the nose so I ruled that out. Just went for it w/ the Anon's and have to say that I love these! No pinching on the nose, well vented and, great peripheral vision. All around a sick pair of goggles!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like my Spys with persimmon lenses. They work really well for me in all conditions and they're super comfy.


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

One thing I have found is it does not matter one bit what anyone else thinks of a goggle in terms of fit. But regarding the lenses, I like the technology in the photochromatic Zeal's but not one of them fit my face worth a damn (too small, too big, or pinched off my breathing). I tried the oakley air brakes, but they didn't seem to fit my helmet very well at all. Tried some Anon's, Various Oakley, Dragon, Giro, smith, Electric, etc, etc...nearly all of them pinched my nose off from breathing.

What I finally decided on was the Smith I/O polarized / Sensor mirror. I also picked up the green Sol-x mirror. The peripheral is great. anti-fog system works well. And most importantly they fit my face and helmet. No breathing obstructions either. Got to use them in a variety of conditions and so far I am very impressed.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

quicklx said:


> One thing I have found is it does not matter one bit what anyone else thinks of a goggle in terms of fit. But regarding the lenses, I like the technology in the photochromatic Zeal's but not one of them fit my face worth a damn (too small, too big, or pinched off my breathing). I tried the oakley air brakes, but they didn't seem to fit my helmet very well at all. Tried some Anon's, Various Oakley, Dragon, Giro, smith, Electric, etc, etc...nearly all of them pinched my nose off from breathing.
> 
> What I finally decided on was the Smith I/O polarized / Sensor mirror. I also picked up the green Sol-x mirror. The peripheral is great. anti-fog system works well. And most importantly they fit my face and helmet. No breathing obstructions either. Got to use them in a variety of conditions and so far I am very impressed.


Truth. Fit of goggles and boots and boots varies between individuals. I love some of the Oakley hi-intensity lenses, but I hate the way their goggles fit me.


----------

